# Cleaning Laptop Screens



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I was wondering what you with laptops clean your screens with. I just noticed how bad mine was when the light hit it just right. I haven't had it too long.....oh just about 6 months.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have not had to clean mine yet, but I would think eye glass cleaner and the cloth that you get to clean glasses would do. The cloth is designed not to scratch. That should be good enough.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I usually spray some windex on a towel (watch for lint) or cloth, no paper towels. Make sure the cloth isn't too wet, a quick light spray on the cloth works. I then just wipe the screen. You don't want to get the cloth too wet because you will get streaks, you may not see at certain angles but they're there.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks DT and Mrs M. will give the windex a try since I don't have any eye glass cleaner handy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You should probably stay away from any product containing alcohol or ammonia.

Here's some info from the Apple site but it would apply to any LCD:

----------------------------------------------
How To Clean an LCD Panel 
This article describes the best way to clean an LCD panel such as those used on PowerBook computers and Apple flat panel displays.

To clean the LCD:
1. Turn off the computer or display. You may need to turn off the computer in order to turn off some Apple displays.
2. Dampen a clean, soft, lint-free cloth or paper with water only.
3. Wipe the screen. Do not spray liquid directly on the screen.

You may also use a mild glass cleaner that contains no alcohol or ammonia. Most office supply stores sell cleaning kits specifically designed for this purpose.

While there are many commercial products available that will work without damaging the plastics, Apple has tested a product called Klear Screen made by Meridrew Enterprises (http://www.klearscreen.com) and found it does not cause any harm to the plastics. This product may not be available worldwide.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oops too late ScareFX. I will check into a cleaner for it for next time. I wasn't too sure if some special had to be used or not.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry I was late. Probably no harm done at all but better safe than sorry in the future.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

No kidding. I'm already paying an arm and a leg for this laptop (Rent to own.) I couldn't find an Acer anywhere but online (I don't do online pc's of anykind) except for the rental place. Luckily if anything happens to it before it's paid off and for the year after they fix or replace it. I also get a loaner while it's being repaired.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yikes! Rent to own is the WORST way to buy something...you end up paying TWICE as much for the same product retail. Sometimes, even more.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I know Dr. M, but there was no way I was ordering one online and have it shipped to me only to have problems later and have to ship it off to have service done on it because the has to be done by someone a 1000 miles away and not have a back up. Not to mention the chance my personal info could being stolen if someone got a hold of the laptop in transit.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Teary have you ever thought of an HP or Sony Viao from Best Buy? I've had both, been happy with both. Sony is much better though. And you have a 2 year waranty automatically with the price of these things for parts and labor. My next computer I think is going to be a Mac though.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

PS- Used the Best Buy credit card and paid it off over 18 months no interest.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Mrs M,
I have had a HP desktop and have used them at work and hate them so I have been leary of the laptops. I have always considered them overpriced junks with what I have experienced with them. I haven't tried the Sony Viao's yet. I have heard mixed reviews about them. I did consider getting one if I couldn't find an Acer but I was able to find one. Don't even ask about Compaq, Dell, or E-machines (You couldn't give me one.)

I have just always had good luck with Acer pc's. I have an Acer desktop that is running win 98, amd k-6 2 processor that I have had since it was new(bought in 1998) with never a problem. It came with a 3gig hd and 64mb ram (both were upgraded to 20gig hd and 256 ram.) I used the same pc daily till this past Dec when I got the laptop. I still have my desktop but don't use it often since I simply prefer the laptop but will not get rid of it for anything. If my laptop was to go down during the night I would go nuts not having access to the net lol.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm with you on Compaq, Dell and E-machines. Sony is definitely better than HP. I have had some problems with my HP, but it was the best one at the time price wise and with all the web stuff I do it's a wide screen. Like I said I may get a Mac soon. I am liking those more and more. Plus have you seen the Mac PC commercials, those are great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

MrsMyers666 said:


> ...Like I said I may get a Mac soon. I am liking those more and more. Plus have you seen the Mac PC commercials, those are great.


Those are great commercials!


----------

